# limited resources on Dalits



## Raj (Aug 7, 2007)

I am writing my thesis on "The role of Christian missions in transforming the lives of Dalits". I do know there is alot of material being published in India on them but in the Philippines very few books and articles in the local libraries. I wish somebody could help me with a gift of any book or magazine or ariticle on them online or hardcopy. I would appreciate it.



Some related literature and Internet based informations: If anybody has or want to help with these.

Dr. James Massey any book on the subject

Amaladoss, M. A Call to Community: The Caste System and Christian Responsibility. Gujarat: Gujarat Sahitya Prakash, 1994.

Amalorpavadoss, D. S., ed. The Indian Church in the Struggle for a New Society. Bangalore: NBCLC, 1981.

Arulraja, M. R. Jesus the Dalit: Liberation Theology by Victims of Untouchability, an Indian Version Apartheid. Hyderabad: Volunteer Centre, 1996.

Ayrookuzhiel, A. M. Abraham. "The Idealogical Nature of the Emerging Dalit Consciousness." in Nirmal, Aravind P., ed., Toward a Common Dalit Ideology. Madras: Gurukul, 1991.

________. "Dalit Liberation: Some Reflections on their Ideological Predicament." Religion and Society, 35: 47-52, 1988.

________. "Dalit Challenge to Religious System - A People Ignored by Church History." Religion and Society, 36:4. 

Azariah, M. The Un-Christian side of the Indian Church: The Plight of the Untouchables Converts. Bangalore: Dalit Sahitya Academy, 1985.

________. "Doing Theology in India Today," in Nirmal, Aravind P., ed., A Reader in Dalit Theology, Madras: Gurukul, 1991.

Banerjee, Brojendra Nath. Struggle for Justice to Dalit Christians. Madras: New Age International (P) Ltd, 1997.

Boyd, Robin. An Introduction to Indian Christian Theology. Delhi: ISPCK, 1969.

Das, Bhagwan, & Massey, James, eds., Dalit Solidarity. Delhi: ISPCK, 1995.

Das, Bhagwan. "Socio-economic Problmes of Dalits," in Das, Bhagwan, & Massey, 

James, eds., Dalit Solidarity. Delhi: ISPCK, 1995.

Fernandes, Walter. The Emerging Dalit Identity: The Re-Assertion of the Subalterns. Delhi: Indian Social Institute, 1996.

Franklin, Balasundaram J. Dalits and Christian Mission in the Tamil Country. Bangalore: ATC, 1997.

Jose, Daniel., ed., Reservation for Dalit Christians! Why? New Delhi: Chetanalaya, 1995.

Irudayaraj, Xavier., ed. Emerging Dalit Theology. Madras: 1990.

Kananaikil, Jose. Christians of Scheduled Caste Origin. New Delhi: Indian Social Institute, 1990.

________. Scheduled Caste Converts and Social Disabilities: A Survey of Tamilnadu. New Delhi, Indian Social Institute, 1990.

________. "Discrimination Against Dalit Converts (to Christianity)." Religion and Society, 37:60-64, 1990.

Lourdusamy, S., & Manohar, Moses, "Dharna for Equal Rights to Dalit Chrisitans." Vidya Jyothi Journal of Theological Reflection,61 (1997) 41-42.

Madtha, William. "Dalit Theology: Voice of the Oppressed." Journal of Dharma, 16:74-92, 1991. 

Manickam, S., "Mission's Approach to Caste," in Devasahayam, ed., Dalit & Women: Quest for Humanity. Madras: Gurukul, 1992, 60-70.

Manninezath, Thomas, ed., "Dalit Theology: Liberation Theology for India's Scheduled Caste." Journal of Dharma, 16: 5-92, 1991.

Maria Arul Raja, A. "Some Reflections on a Dalit Reading of the Bible." in Indian Theological Studies,33 (1996) 249-259.

Massey, James, ed. Indigenous People: Dalits, Dalit issues in Today's Theological Debate. Delhi: ISPCK, 1994.

________. Dalits in India: Religion as a Source of Bondage or Liberation with Special Reference to Christians. Delhi: Manohar, 1995.

________. Roots of Dalit History, Christianity, Theology and Spirituality. Delhi, ISPCK, 1996.

________. "Christian Dalits: A Historical Perspective." Journal of Dharma,16 (1991) 44-60.

Nirmal, Aravind P., ed. A Reader in Dalit Theology. Madras: Gurukul, 1991.

________. Towards a Common Dalit Theology.Madras: Gurukul: 1991.

Rajshekar, V. T. Dalit: The Black Untouchables of India. Atlanta: Clarity Press, 1995.

________. Christians and Dalit Liberation. Bangalore, 1987.

Raj, Anthony. Children of a Lesser God: Dalit Christians. Madurai: DCLM, 1992.

Thumma, Lucas. "The Social Teachings of the Indian Church." Indian Theological Studies, 28 (1991) 291-321.

Webster, John C. B. The Dalit Christians: A History. Delhi: ISPCK, 1996.

________. The Pastor to Dalits. Delhi: ISPCK, 1995.

________. Towards Dalit Liberation: From Indian Church to Indian Theology. Madras: Dalit Liberation Education Trust, 1992. 



source :http://www.dalitchristians.com/Html/literature.htm


----------

